# smoke generator for cold smoking



## bigrub (Oct 9, 2012)

Smoke generator from clay pot and hot plate. Will build wooden cedar four shelf smoke box next. Will post pics. Then smoke some cheese. What else is good cold smoked?

Big Rub













PA070871.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA070873.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA070874.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA070878.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA080890.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA080891.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA080892.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA080894.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA090895.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


















PA090896.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 9, 2012


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 9, 2012)

Mother Nature and some tools we can do anything. I just use the straight hotplate and put the chunks of wood right on the grates. There only 10 bucks at Walgreens.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Oct 9, 2012)

hard boiled eggs are good cold smoked...  I cut them in half before putting in the smoke for 3 hrs (that way the yoke gets some smoke as well).... then make deviled eggs out of em.. mm  mmm  good....


----------



## jirodriguez (Oct 9, 2012)

Sky's the limit on cold smoking: I have seen folks do salt, flour (then use the flour to make bread), cheese, flavored oils, Cheeto's (in memory of Ron P. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





),.... go nuts, think outside the box!


----------



## bigrub (Oct 10, 2012)

thanks sounds good will try them


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 10, 2012)

I do a lot of cheese and salt and sometimes flour - I have seen all kinds of stuff over the years on here 

We have a whole section on it 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/f/2163/cold-smoking


----------



## bigrub (Oct 15, 2012)

PA130902.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 15, 2012


















PA140903.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 15, 2012


















PA150911.JPG



__ bigrub
__ Oct 15, 2012






Martini Venture Some Unit, $20 and 4 hours


----------

